# Please Help! Stage 4 Liver and Pancreatic Cancer



## Joe Arsenault (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey everyone , i just have a few questions for anyone out there that has been through a similar situation as mine. 

I have been battling stage 4 liver and pancreatic cancer for 3 months now. Instead of the conventional methods I have chose to use Rick Simpson Oil as my primary treatment and have recently began vitamin c and Alpha Lapoic Acid IV treatments twice a weak as well. 

I slowly and progressively raised my doses of Rick Simpson Oil until I had reached 1.25grams a day, and I've now consumed close to 65grams of the oil since diagnoses. 

I'm currently dealing with extreme levels of nausea, loss of appetite, weight loss, and pain in my lower body, all of which I am having trouble alleviating. 

Has anyone out there reading this been through a similar situation and can help give me some advice, feedback or information on how you treated your illness and conditions ? 

Thank you in advance to anyone who spent the time to read my post and I appreciate any help I can get, thank you take care.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 13, 2017)

The closest I can come to your situation is unfortunately no closer than seeing cancer patients using cannabis to alleviate the side effects of chemo. It was no cure but it made them feel a lot better. 

I wish I had more specific advice for you. Good luck and well wishes.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 13, 2017)

take a look at Dr. Simoncini's baking soda regime. I am not sure it works but there are lots of vieos on you tube. Cancer likes sugar aka acids. Cancer hates alkeline aka baking soda. You mix mollasses or pancake syrup with baking soda so they bind. The cancer sucks up the sugar but gets alkilinity.

https://www.cancertutor.com/simoncini/


----------



## ovo (Jan 13, 2017)

perhaps diversify the inputs on the oil. assuming you don't make your own oil, consider obtaining samples prepared from different thc/cbd profiles and maybe that will vary the effects.


----------



## gb123 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have never heard of anyone suffering from lower body pain from RSO, like you have described. Did the pain start after the oil treatment? Where are you getting it from?
I only know that on a 1.50 grams myself, I felt great once up to that dose. Getting there was a ride though. You can keep uping your dose..you dont have to stop at a gram a day!!!!!!!!!!!


Have you tried using sups as well? Coconut oil and canna oil mixed 3:1 will give you 250 mg caps which you can toss in the freezer or fridge, which get popped out of the gel cap and inserted only an inch up the wazzo. 

... I ate well over 300 grams in order to shrink a tumor and I still eat it every day, just for maintenance.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi Joe,

Welcome to RIU and sending prayers your way.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't know about the whole mixing the baking soda and sugar products. I don't think that's how it works.

You actually want to change the body's pH to alkaline. 

Just search alkaline body to kill cancer. 

Good luck and prayers with you.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 15, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> take a look at Dr. Simoncini's baking soda regime. I am not sure it works but there are lots of vieos on you tube. Cancer likes sugar aka acids. Cancer hates alkeline aka baking soda. You mix mollasses or pancake syrup with baking soda so they bind. The cancer sucks up the sugar but gets alkilinity.
> 
> https://www.cancertutor.com/simoncini/


That is mainly for digestive cancers or cancers where you can actually apply baking soda. 

Other cancers they want to inject it.

Making the body alkaline works. You do that through diet.


----------



## NEEDMMASAP (Jan 28, 2017)

Joe Arsenault said:


> Hey everyone , i just have a few questions for anyone out there that has been through a similar situation as mine.
> 
> I have been battling stage 4 liver and pancreatic cancer for 3 months now. Instead of the conventional methods I have chose to use Rick Simpson Oil as my primary treatment and have recently began vitamin c and Alpha Lapoic Acid IV treatments twice a weak as well.
> 
> ...


Hi Joe , so sorry to hear about your situation , hopefully we can help each other , I am trying to help my brothers wife , she has pancreatic cancer , the doctors have told her that they can do no more to help her and she has 3 months or less to live , she has been to 2 other doctors and got the same results , one did say 3 to 6 months . we have found one person who was willing to sell her some RSO infused carnal candy and maybe a source that will sell us some bud so we can make our own oil , I just ordered some of that Alpha Lapoic Acid you mentioned from Amazon , You said you are now having problems with " nausea, loss of appetite, weight loss, and pain in my lower body," I have been doing a lot of reading on the RSO and your results seem different than the results I see being posted by others , Are you making your own oil? and if so what process do you use ? and how do you take it ? Do you know how much THC and or CBD is in a gram of the oil you are taking ? You can PM me if you would like ,


----------



## imamalmahdi (Feb 10, 2017)

Guerson cure work for sure do it


----------



## gb123 (Feb 12, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't know about the whole mixing the baking soda and sugar products. I don't think that's how it works.
> 
> You actually want to change the body's pH to alkaline.
> 
> ...


from what I hear,,,you cant raise your body blood acidity...and thats what needs to be done...
rather be ingesting as much THC filled oil as possible myself but thats just me


----------



## HerbalRelief (Mar 10, 2017)

Not knocking the RSO, I know many that have tried it and found it effective. But also, have you read about apricot seed kernels? The active ingredient is known as B17. I recommend this video 



 to explain why the B-17 Amygdalin/Laetrile works and is ONLY poisonous to cancer cells, not healthy cells (it contains a form of cyanide that is released only in the presence of cancer cells). You only eat as many seeds as you would real fruit a day (and in fact you should eat the fruit flesh too). I have personal experience with this as it was recommended to a friend who was sent home to die with 3 months to live, and that was over a year ago (and given no drugs obviously other than pain meds). Her tumor shrunk 90% and the doctor could not believe it. So anyways that is my personal anecdote and maybe it will help you. I hope you start feeling better.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 12, 2017)

"*Answer by David Chan, MD from UCLA, Stanford oncology fellowship:*

I believe in treating cancer with anything that works. Show me that something works, and I'll use it. Period.

But don't give me a story of how someone's aunt's best friend was told that she had six months to live and was cured by taking a natural supplement found through the Internet and is still alive 10 years later—and then ask me to give the OK to try it.

Some cancer patients have the great misfortune of having a cancer that is very advanced or poorly treatable by anything. For them, it doesn't make a great deal of difference what they do, with the exception of some considerable out-of-pocket expenses if they see someone particularly unscrupulous.

But I've seen my share of patients with very curable cancers who elected to go the "natural" or the "holistic" or the "alternative" route and then come back to see me with an advanced incurable disease. That's really tough to swallow for them and for me.

Don't give me anecdotes. Show me the data. Give me 200 to 300 patients with biopsy-proven cancers. Yes, biopsy-proven. Because I see patients all the time who are told they have cancer, but when the biopsy is finally done, it's something else. Let a computer select half of them to get the "natural" regimen and the other half to get standard cancer treatment. No, that's not remotely fair to patients. How about giving all of them the best standard treatment and then having the computer select half of them to also have the "natural" regimen? Will it have any positive effect?

Show me the results. If the "natural" stuff works, I and most other cancer specialists will use it.

No one likes surgery, radiation therapy, or chemotherapy. But advances have made all of these treatments more effective and more tolerable. These treatments have scientific proof behind them. Don't give into magical thinking."

http://www.slate.com/blogs/quora/2014/02/09/cancer_treatments_a_doctor_s_take_on_alternative_and_natural_regimens.html


----------



## gb123 (Mar 18, 2017)

Oil works. Try it. I did, 
Nuff said,
Beats dying for a business!!!!.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 18, 2017)

"It worked for me!' is not a valid criteria for judging any medical intervention. People say that rubbing a toad on a wart made it go away. People say that drinking lemon juice cured their diabetes. There is no treatment, no matter how silly or implausible, for which we cannot find someone somewhere to say "it worked for me!"

Even if it did work for you, that doesn't mean it will work for everyone. Cancer is not one disease, but a category of diseases, each with its own ultimate and proximate causes. Even a single tumor can be a collection of different diseases, and every person has their own lifestyles, genetics and progressions that make their cancer unique.

So while I'm glad that you are, apparently, cancer free, pointing it out is hardly "nuff said." It naive, irresponsible and callus. People aren't pawns in your conspiracy theory. Implying that cancer is merely a business is nothing more than cynicism.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 18, 2017)

know that while a constant ph monitor is used one can see your body ph can and will change according to much more than diet.
for instance, and true, an alkaline body will go acidic instantly with negative emotions, pain, and even while reading the politics section here. Literally can be changed from alkaline to acidic as easy as changing channels. total mind and body and spirit is necessary to keep that organ alkaline. Eating alkaline foods does near to nothing to prevent this from happening but there is alkaline exercise to keep it right.
best of fortune to you and yours, and congratulations on your decision to take matters into your own hands


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 18, 2017)

Heisenberg said:


> "It worked for me!' is not a valid criteria for judging any medical intervention. People say that rubbing a toad on a wart made it go away. People say that drinking lemon juice cured their diabetes. There is no treatment, no matter how silly or implausible, for which we cannot find someone somewhere to say "it worked for me!"
> 
> Even if it did work for you, that doesn't mean it will work for everyone. Cancer is not one disease, but a category of diseases, each with its own ultimate and proximate causes. Even a single tumor can be a collection of different diseases, and every person has their own lifestyles, genetics and progressions that make their cancer unique.
> 
> So while I'm glad that you are, apparently, cancer free, pointing it out is hardly "nuff said." It naive, irresponsible and callus. People aren't pawns in your conspiracy theory. Implying that cancer is merely a business is nothing more than cynicism.


I'm hesitant to even reply to this thread, but feel its the right thing to do. Couple of things. I worked in the medical field for many yrs as a RN (Triage, Medsurg, Hospice etc) and as a Paramedic/EMS before early retirement. I've also had a child diagnosed with stage 3 embryonic carcinoma. I couldn't agree more with the statements you've posted. Every single point. Not just as a nurse but as a mother, who witnessed her teenage son go from a healthy strong sport lovin teen to a weakened sickened thin boy retching in constant pain. Its one of those indescribable feelings of helplessness that rocks you to the very core of your soul. 
There is no room for anecdotes when someone is faced with their own mortality.
To the OP - With all my heart, I wish there were something more that could be done for people who've suffered with pancreatic cancer. Even with advances it remains one of the most grueling cancers and the most difficult to get the pain under control. I'm afraid the pain you're experiencing is going to need a much more aggressive approach with pain meds.
I wish you all the best and do hope you find relief...in any form.
Please feel free to PM me. I'm very hesitant to publically post much more...for personal and ethical reasons. I hope you understand.


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 18, 2017)

It doesn't appear the OP has been back here since writing that message. Odd...


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 18, 2017)

Anyone heard from OP after his original post?

Sure hope he's alright and all is well ....I grow for the handicap and cancer patients as well ....hopefully OP is doing ok .....GL OP


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 18, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> It doesn't appear the OP has been back here since writing that message. Odd...


I posted below you without reading what you posted .....hope he's doing alright ......hits real close to home reading his post .....people like him and the handicap are why I grow .....it's worrying not to hear anything since his OP ,,,especially after helping people like him for many many years now....we can only hope for the best for him .....


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 18, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> It doesn't appear the OP has been back here since writing that message. Odd...


Don't be callous.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 18, 2017)

Heisenberg said:


> "*Answer by David Chan, MD from UCLA, Stanford oncology fellowship:*
> 
> I believe in treating cancer with anything that works. Show me that something works, and I'll use it. Period.
> 
> ...





Tangerine_ said:


> I'm hesitant to even reply to this thread, but feel its the right thing to do. Couple of things. I worked in the medical field for many yrs as a RN (Triage, Medsurg, Hospice etc) and as a Paramedic/EMS before early retirement. I've also had a child diagnosed with stage 3 embryonic carcinoma. I couldn't agree more with the statements you've posted. Every single point. Not just as a nurse but as a mother, who witnessed her teenage son go from a healthy strong sport lovin teen to a weakened sickened thin boy retching in constant pain. Its one of those indescribable feelings of helplessness that rocks you to the very core of your soul. With all my training and experience there was nothing I could do to stop this. There was nothing I could do but pray and try to keep one foot in front of the other. I researched everything I could find. There is no room for anecdotes when someone is faced with their own mortality.
> To the OP - With all my heart, I wish there were something more that could be done for people who've suffered with pancreatic cancer. I really do. Even with advances it remains one of the most grueling cancers and the most difficult to get the pain under control. I'm afraid the pain you're experiencing is going to need a much more aggressive approach with pain meds.
> I wish you all the best and do hope you find relief...in any form.
> Please feel free to PM me. I'm very hesitant to publically post much more...for personal and ethical reasons. I hope you understand.


I know little about cancer other than that as an American I'm at relatively high risk of getting it in one form or another.

What can be done to help prevent it in the first place?

Healthy diet and exercise, yadda yadda, I get that, but are there any specific things one can do to reduce risk- that actually have some objective track record of success?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 18, 2017)

I've seen cancer attack the healthiest of healthy people and obviously people on the other end of the spectrum .......cancer is like addiction IMO ....it doesn't discriminate .

#FuckCancer


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Don't be callous.


Do not be so quick to presume my motives or intent, please. That's naively arrogant. 



Indacouch said:


> I've seen cancer attack the healthiest of healthy people and obviously people on the other end of the spectrum .......cancer is like addiction IMO ....it doesn't discriminate .
> 
> #FuckCancer



Pancreatic is vicious. The reason I pointed out the OP's absence is because something may have drastically changed his mind, perhaps a grim realization. There is a video(s?) of a gentleman, that I watched a while back, who had pancreatic cancer and also tried using RSO.
I think you can guess the outcome, but what struck me was his lament, if not regret, for taking so much. IIRC he made that video regarding that about a couple weeks before he changed his address for a place in the Cosmos. When I noticed the OP's absence since posting, I remembered that vid and wondered if he perhaps watched it, too. I believe a colloquial term for it is "black-pilled", unless I am taking liberties with the definition.

Considering the time that has passed, I can only hope the OP is at least at peace, regardless of present physical state.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 19, 2017)

NEEDMMASAP said:


> Hi Joe , so sorry to hear about your situation , hopefully we can help each other , I am trying to help my brothers wife , she has pancreatic cancer , the doctors have told her that they can do no more to help her and she has 3 months or less to live , she has been to 2 other doctors and got the same results , one did say 3 to 6 months . we have found one person who was willing to sell her some RSO infused carnal candy and maybe a source that will sell us some bud so we can make our own oil , I just ordered some of that Alpha Lapoic Acid you mentioned from Amazon , You said you are now having problems with " nausea, loss of appetite, weight loss, and pain in my lower body," I have been doing a lot of reading on the RSO and your results seem different than the results I see being posted by others , Are you making your own oil? and if so what process do you use ? and how do you take it ? Do you know how much THC and or CBD is in a gram of the oil you are taking ? You can PM me if you would like ,


Any updates on your brother's wife? 

How you doing easy-d... I know oil has helped you with your symptoms.
You still kickin and feelin ok?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I know little about cancer other than that as an American I'm at relatively high risk of getting it in one form or another.
> 
> What can be done to help prevent it in the first place?
> 
> Healthy diet and exercise, yadda yadda, I get that, but are there any specific things one can do to reduce risk- that actually have some objective track record of success?


There are varying forms. Some the result of genetics - some lifestyle choices. Healthy diet/lifestyle can certainly reduce the risks, but as @Indacouch pointed out, it doesn't discriminate. *Early detection is key*. With the US healthcare system, unfortunately, many fall through the cracks. I've never worked oncology but I continue to tell ppl to just know your body and listen to your instincts. Its been a few yrs since I've worked in healthcare, but at the time, there were amazing advances happening in genetic testing...especially for breast cancer.

Even with all my training, my sons cancer advanced because action wasn't taken quickly. We were repeatedly told it was an "infection". When I questioned this, I was quickly shut down. I took it upon myself to make his referral/fax records. Within 24 hrs of seeing an oncologist he was in surg. But at this point the cancer had advanced and spread up through his lymph chain. This is why I'm against all the anecdotal studies that attempt to show "false cures". Time is not a luxury that can be afforded. My training proved to be a blessing and curse. To this day I shake my head, wondering how I missed all the signs.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 19, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> Do not be so quick to presume my motives or intent, please. That's naively arrogant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure why you quoted me ...infact seems like were actually on the same page mostly ....I replied in this thread due to my own experiences and feelings towards cancer ......I know all about the ups and downs of cancer ((trust me)) ...I didn't or wouldn't say anything negative on OPs thread ....all I can say is I agree I hope he's at peace ,,regardless...


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Not sure why you quoted me ...infact seems like were actually on the same page mostly ....I replied in this thread due to my own experiences and feelings towards cancer ......I know all about the ups and downs of cancer ((trust me)) ...I didn't or wouldn't say anything negative on OPs thread ....all I can say is I agree I hope he's at peace ,,regardless...


I wasn't quoting you in the first part.  Sorry if that confused you.
That's one of the risks of "multi-quote".


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 19, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> I wasn't quoting you in the first part.  Sorry if that confused you.
> That's one of the risks of "multi-quote".


I was falling asleep last night ....no worries .


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't know how many of you want to take the time to read this, but here's an excerpt from an article written by my partner. It's an attempt to explain cancer to the layperson in a way that makes it simple without "dumbing" it down. IOW, she intended to acknowledge that the average reader is actually pretty smart, but that cancer is an extremely complicated subject with many misconceptions behind it. Also, she is British, hence the English spelling of some words.

"I think the best place to start is to consider normal body cells. Unlike free-living cells, such as bacteria, the cells of our body do not compete with each other for their own ‘selfish’ genetic propagation. On the contrary, they co-operate on a huge scale, through a vast network of elaborate communication mechanisms, dividing and assuming designated roles in adherence to instruction and signals, and even committing suicide, on cue, for the interests of the aggregate. This non-rebellious behaviour is of course explained by the fact that body cells are a collection of clones. Co-operative behaviour contributes to the propagation of their genes.

In each somatic cell (that means all cells except sperms and eggs), there is a copy of the body’s genome. Your genome is the sum of all your body’s genetic information, which is organised into 46 chromosomes – 22 pairs of “autosomes” and one pair of sex chromosomes (“XX” or “XY”, depending on whether you are a girl or a boy). Far from being an inaccessible “blueprint”, as it is often dubbed, each cell’s genome is a dynamically active factory, churning out myriad different proteins in response to incoming demands, which are communicated via precise chemical signals that either come from within the cell itself, or originate elsewhere in the body. These signals work by selecting specific stretches of gene sequence (“written” in DNA) to be read off and converted into corresponding protein sequences (which are “written” in amino acids). The number of different proteins produced by cells in the body is estimated to be somewhere in the realms of a couple of million. Each of them coils, bends and folds into its own unique shape, according to the signature of physical interaction that occurs between its constituent amino acids, all of which have slightly different distributions of electrical charge and molecular bonds.

Some of these protein shapes act as building blocks for structures such as muscle and skin, whereas others function as tools for breaking things apart, or putting things together. Some act as vehicles, carrying important stuff around the body, while others work to neutralise germs and viruses that get into us. Yet another class of proteins works in communication, as chemical signals (like those mentioned above), to trigger the production of yet more proteins, perhaps in cells some distance away from the ones in which they themselves were put together. In some cases, a protein’s communication errand entails recognising a certain sequence on a certain chromosome, and sticking to it in order to deactivate a gene, or perhaps cause it to go into programmed hyperactivity, which would result in a concentrated outflow of another specific protein.

So, each copy of the genome (in every cell) acts like a mini factory, and The Genome, in its singlular, more abstract sense, is responsible for matching supply and demand in a vast supersystem of interconnected production, maintenance, communication, and transport subsystems.

The growth and maintenance of this supersystem depends on cells’ ability to make copies of themselves, which is itself based on DNA’s ability to self-duplicate, since every new cell needs its own copy of The Genome. As with any copying system, DNA replication has an inherent, unavoidable error-rate. In the course of a human lifetime, some 10,000,000,000,000,000, (ten thousand million million) cell divisions take place. It is estimated that the probability of an error being made is approximately 0.000001 per gene, per cell division, under normal circumstances (i.e. in the absence of mutagens – substances which promote mutation). It follows that any given gene in The Genome can be expected to have experienced mutation around one million times in one lifetime. Unsurprisingly, evolution has stumbled across a number of mechanisms to fix errors as they arise. Occasionally, however, things do slip through the net. And it is at these moments of accidental neglect that cancer has its chance to begin laying the groundwork for infiltration.



*So, what is cancer?*

Cancer is the product of a collection of genetic alterations that promote “selfish” behaviour in cells, at the expense of the body in which they live. A situation is set up in which natural selection, fuelled by a building momentum of newly-acquired mutations, works (unintentionally, of course), to cultivate an increasingly deviant population of cells that “compete” with their neighbours to proliferate their own mutant genotypes, a phenomenon which begins to manifest as a tumour. In the sense that they are subject to natural selection, tumour cells have started to look quite like unicellular organisms such as bacteria, which, as we know all-too-well, can evolve extremely quickly, thanks to the exponentiating speed with which a cell population can multiply. So, in the case of cancer, what kind of accidentally-acquired traits could flip a perfectly respectable, law-abiding body cell into the realms of cancerous activity? And what “skills” might then be “useful” for it in its selfish accrual of control?

The most obvious power that must be acquired by a somatic (body) cell, via a change in its genome, is that of overcoming restraints on cell division. Cells that begin breaking the rules like this are, in most cases, eventually detected by patrolling immune surveillance mechanisms and sentenced to death by apoptosis, which consists in a signal that commands the cell to digest itself. Thus, by the time detection occurs, for the trajectory of cancer development to continue, another “ability” must have been acquired: that of evading such a signal. A mutation conferring this ability may arise before or after uncontrolled cell division was allowed to begin, but of course one of the numerical implications of increased division is that the absolute rate of copying error is increased, so it follows that an already illegitimately dividing cell lineage has an enhanced likelihood of chancing upon a signal-evasion mutation.

Now, any _additional_ increase in tendency toward DNA mutation represents another “advantageous” trait for a cancer cell in-the-making and, therefore, any mutation that deactivates DNA repair mechanisms, or tampers with DNA copying mechanisms themselves, become favoured. (As a quick _aside_, when we talk of a “favoured” mutation in this context, we mean one that boosts a cell’s probability of reproducing more prolifically, _relative to cells lacking the mutation,_ and thus becoming increasingly over-represented as a proportion of the population, as this population grows.)

The next barrier a potential cancer cell in a growing mass must overcome is the stringy matrix of proteins that surrounds it, keeping it stationary and contained within its designated area of body tissue. Without the ability to do this, a cell can spawn a mass of abnormal offspring, but this localised tumour can be easily surgically removed. Such a tumour is considered “benign”. Conversely, a tumour whose cells have undergone mutations that allow them to invade and colonise surrounding tissues is considered malignant. Fugitive cells are said to have _metastasised,_ escaping through blood or lymphatic vessels to form secondary tumours, or _metastases, _in other parts of the body. Once this has happened, it can be very difficult, and often impossible, to eradicate the disease."

Full article here: Confronting Cancer Quackery


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 20, 2017)

That was a good read, explaining the fundamentals of cellular structure/function. It reminded me I should've used the word "predisposed" with regard to genetics/cancer.

Has she written anything regarding genetic testing/early detection?

I'm afraid I really didn't answer @ttystikk question with any info he wasnt already aware of and should've deferred it to you.

I don't mean to hijack this thread, however, this is an excellent place to start a dialogue that could help expel myths and potentially help many MM patients/providers. After all, it was my sons illness that lead me on to cultivating cannabis which also lead me here, to RIU. Not as a cure, but to alleviate symptoms. (pharm co. charge obscene amounts for marinol which is lacking and hard to control dosage) My father grew for yrs on our farm which cut my learning curve, but it was a different time in the world of cannabis.

Perhaps a new thread would be more appropriate?


----------



## RM3 (Mar 20, 2017)

Joe Arsenault said:


> Hey everyone , i just have a few questions for anyone out there that has been through a similar situation as mine.
> 
> I have been battling stage 4 liver and pancreatic cancer for 3 months now. Instead of the conventional methods I have chose to use Rick Simpson Oil as my primary treatment and have recently began vitamin c and Alpha Lapoic Acid IV treatments twice a weak as well.
> 
> ...





NEEDMMASAP said:


> Hi Joe , so sorry to hear about your situation , hopefully we can help each other , I am trying to help my brothers wife , she has pancreatic cancer , the doctors have told her that they can do no more to help her and she has 3 months or less to live , she has been to 2 other doctors and got the same results , one did say 3 to 6 months . we have found one person who was willing to sell her some RSO infused carnal candy and maybe a source that will sell us some bud so we can make our own oil , I just ordered some of that Alpha Lapoic Acid you mentioned from Amazon , You said you are now having problems with " nausea, loss of appetite, weight loss, and pain in my lower body," I have been doing a lot of reading on the RSO and your results seem different than the results I see being posted by others , Are you making your own oil? and if so what process do you use ? and how do you take it ? Do you know how much THC and or CBD is in a gram of the oil you are taking ? You can PM me if you would like ,


pm me


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2017)

Joe Arsenault said:


> Hey everyone , i just have a few questions for anyone out there that has been through a similar situation as mine.
> 
> I have been battling stage 4 liver and pancreatic cancer for 3 months now. Instead of the conventional methods I have chose to use Rick Simpson Oil as my primary treatment and have recently began vitamin c and Alpha Lapoic Acid IV treatments twice a weak as well.
> 
> ...


Come here for some help
https://www.rollitup.org/t/mindfulness-meditation-for-medical-users.950536/


----------

